# Roma in semifinale di Champions League 2017/2018!



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.

Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



Pazzesca sta Rometta!


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Sarà Roma - Liverpool


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



mama mia quanto godo !!! odio quei maledetti del Uefallona ! basta sono finiti Messi e co !! hahahhaha ps : next time non cercate di fare il separamento dalla Spagna cari catalani ))


----------



## Schism75 (10 Aprile 2018)

Sarebbe bello una finale Roma-Liverpool, con una rivincita da parte dei giallorossi. Il Liverpool deve ancora pagare questo di pegno


----------



## Brain84 (10 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia hanno fatto una partita semplicemente perfetta. Roba da scuola calcio altroché da Rometta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2018)

Partita che entra nella storia.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Comunque rendiamoci conto: la Rometta in semifinale di Champions League, competizione alla quale noi non partecipiamo manco più.

Mi ribolle il sangue.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Aprile 2018)

poi ci sono tanti che schifano e schifavano Dzeko ... vi ricordo che anche quel maledetto di Galliani lo voleva prendere quando giocava in Germania..


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> poi ci sono tanti che schifano e schifavano Dzeko ... vi ricordo che anche quel maledetto di Galliani lo voleva prendere quando giocava in Germania..



Ad avercelo Dzeko.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque rendiamoci conto: la Rometta in semifinale di Champions League, competizione alla quale noi non partecipiamo manco più.
> 
> Mi ribolle il sangue.



dunque noi siamo piu forti del Barcellona che abbiamo batutto la Roma in casa 2-0 ?! ))))))


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia quanto ho tifato , grande Roma. 
Poche balle sono felice per loro e per il calcio italiano. Domani sera no, tifo Real ahahah


----------



## Kaw (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà Roma - Liverpool


Non si fa un altro sorteggio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> poi ci sono tanti che schifano e schifavano Dzeko ... vi ricordo che anche quel maledetto di Galliani lo voleva prendere quando giocava in Germania..



Dzeko voleva solo il Milan ma il maledetto preferì la solita mazzetta.


----------



## neversayconte (10 Aprile 2018)

Chi ha visto la partita sul cinque avrà visto che la roma ha surclassato l'avversario sul piano tattico e fisico


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2018)

Qualificazione meritatissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Aprile 2018)

ora Dembele e Coutinho valgono 500 mil ))))) ps : CR7 e il piu forte di tutti ! e ho sempre creduto in lui anche quando Messi giocava con Iniesta e Xavi accanto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> dunque noi siamo piu forti del Barcellona che abbiamo batutto la Roma in casa 2-0 ?! ))))))



Pensa al Verona che ci ha battuto 3-0. Sono più forti di noi, che siamo più forti della Roma, che è più forte del Barcellona. 


Verona campione d'Europa


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora



chissa cosa ne pensano i tifosi del Uefallona dopo aver speso 300 + mil per Coutinho e Dembele ))))))


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora



Ha anche azzeccato l'allenatore. Non ci avrei scommesso un centesimo su Di francesco. Altro che Sarri. Primo anno in champion e ha asfaltato tutti per ora.  Chelsea e Barca 3 pere


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non si fa un altro sorteggio?



Sisi, è un mio pronostico.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora



Sarai anche d'accordo che ha toppato quasi tutti gli acquisti però eh

Moreno
Karsdorp 
Gonalons
Defrel
Schick 

Si salvano solo Under e Kolarov


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora



Mah, ha buttato un sacco di soldi, credo che Monchi c'entri poco. Il merito è di Di Francesco che sembra un allenatore tagliato per la CL

In tutto ciò mi viene da pensare a Dzeko ormai venduto a gennaio al Chelsea e al fantasmagorico Napoletto che col suo bel giuoco non riesce nemmeno a passare un turno di EL


----------



## hiei87 (10 Aprile 2018)

Non ho potuto vedere la partita, ma ho goduto tantissimo leggendo il risultato. La Roma quest anno ha schiantato Chelsea e Barcellona, roba che in tutta la sua storia s'è vista raramente. Ne esce nuovamente ridimensionato il Barca, umiliato per il secondo anno consecutivo in Italia.
Auguro alla Roma di arrivare fino in fondo. Pensavo che contro una squadra vera avrebbero avuto bisogno del pallottoliere, ma a questo punto qualche piccola speranza possono averla contro chiunque.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora



Beh parliamone. L'impresa di oggi per me è tutta targata Di Francesco. Gli unici due acquisti di Monchi che oggi hanno giocato sono stati Schick (non un granchè) e Kolarov. Poi Under per 10 minuti. Il resto è tutta roba che c'era già. Consideriamo poi che uno dei giocatori venduti è stato Salah, che Manolas se non si impuntava era già allo Zenit e anche Dzeko già al Chelsea... Monchi per me oggi c'entra davvero poco o niente


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque rendiamoci conto: la Rometta in semifinale di Champions League, competizione alla quale noi non partecipiamo manco più.
> 
> Mi ribolle il sangue.


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello una finale Roma-Liverpool, con una rivincita da parte dei giallorossi. Il Liverpool deve ancora pagare questo di pegno



Per una finale roma liverpool la roma deve battere o il bayern o il real nel doppio turno. Meglio che si scornino in semifinale col liverpool e il bayer elimini il real. Una ipotetica finale roma bayern sarebbe apertissima come partita secca


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto ho tifato , grande Roma.
> Poche balle sono felice per loro e per il calcio italiano. Domani sera no, tifo Real ahahah



.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

La piu semplice che possano beccare è il Bayern paradossamente. Non mi sembrano nulla di che quest'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Beh parliamone. L'impresa di oggi per me è tutta targata Di Francesco. Gli unici due acquisti di Monchi che oggi hanno giocato sono stati Schick (non un granchè) e Kolarov. Poi Under per 10 minuti. Il resto è tutta roba che c'era già. Consideriamo poi che uno dei giocatori venduti è stato Salah, che Manolas se non si impuntava era già allo Zenit e anche Dzeko già al Chelsea... Monchi per me oggi c'entra davvero poco o niente


Appunto; io fare una seria riflessione su Di Francesco, perché non è roba da poco quello che ha combinato stasera la Roma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La piu semplice che possano beccare è il Bayern paradossamente. Non mi sembrano nulla di che quest'anno.


Sono d'accordo. Roma-Bayern e Liverpool-Real in semifinale, poi Roma-Liverpool in finale con la Rometta campione d'Europa


----------



## Kutuzov (10 Aprile 2018)

Mi raccomando, Real, non fare scherzi domani...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Roma-Bayern e Liverpool-Real in semifinale, poi Roma-Liverpool in finale con la Rometta campione d'Europa



E poi supercoppa europa con la Lazio. Con lo stadio a porte chiuse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E poi supercoppa europa con la Lazio. Con lo stadio a porte chiuse


Vero


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2018)

porca put....io non l'ho vista...ero fuori anche perché pensavo non ci fosse storia sinceramente...

domani nel dubbio me la guardo...


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Aprile 2018)

Se esiste un Dio pallonaro (tipo quello che ci rimise davanti il Liverpool ad Atene), la finale sarà Roma-Liverpool e Ago Dibba sorriderà da lassù, 34 anni dopo.


----------



## diavolo (10 Aprile 2018)

Se per assurdo la Roma dovesse vincere la champions i gobbi impazzirebbero


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Se esiste un Dio pallonaro (tipo quello che ci rimise davanti il Liverpool ad Atene), la finale sarà Roma-Liverpool e Ago Dibba sorriderà da lassù, 34 anni dopo.



Finale la vedo dura, col Real di mezzo. Più probabile una semifinale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Aprile 2018)

Ci sono delle storie pazzesche in questa CL. Continho che a gennaio dal Liverpool passa al Barca e viene sbattuto fuori mentre i reds passano, idem Dzeko col Chelsea, De Rossi e Manolas che all'andata condannano la Roma con due autogol e al ritorno la portano in semifinale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La piu semplice che possano beccare è il Bayern paradossamente. Non mi sembrano nulla di che quest'anno.



Nella partita secca sicuramente, ma tra andata e ritorno non credo ce la possano fare. L'esperienza è dalla loro. Tra l'altro il Bayern mi pare l'unica che possa fregare il Real. Col real in finale non ce n'è per nessuno. Invece se riescono a farli fuori nei due turni la possibilità champion alla Roma paradossalmente è concreta

Sarebbe bellissimo veder vincere la champion alla Roma


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finale la vedo dura, col Real di mezzo. Più probabile una semifinale.



Il Madrid se incontrasse il Liverpool uscirebbe con tutte le scarpe. Li fanno a fette.


----------



## Casnop (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.


La partita dell'anno, in assoluto. Potenza, fisico, tecnica, agonismo. Ai limiti della perfezione, caro Di Francesco.


----------



## Milancholy (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



Impreventivabile prestazione "monstre" dei giallorossi ad applausi a scroscio per loro. 

Indecorosa la prestazione dei blaugrana che "castrando" scientemente una filosofia calcistica geneticamente radicata finiscono col pagare il dovuto e sanguinoso dazio.

Note a margine per l'osceno arbitraggio (su entrambi i versanti) e per la consapevolezza (infinitamente più dolorosa) dei punti che i capitolini dovranno giocoforza sacrificare in campionato in favore delle mer.de!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



Grandissimi giallorossi!!!! Onore alla "maggica"...noi chissà quando torneremo a rivivere emozioni del genere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Aprile 2018)

Eh io me li ricordo i commenti degli espertoni qua dentro su dzeko quest’estate...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2018)

Ora la lotta per il terzo e quarto posto è aperta visto che Lazio e Roma spenderanno molte energi....


Ah no è troppo tardi ormai.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2018)

Sono davvero contento per loro. E in CL tifo per loro. Quando torneremo a vivere queste emozioni anche noi?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Aprile 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello una finale Roma-Liverpool, con una rivincita da parte dei giallorossi. Il Liverpool deve ancora pagare questo di pegno



Speriamo!


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2018)

Dopo lo scudetto del Leicester, la Champions alla Roma, magari in finale contro Ronaldo?


Brain84 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia hanno fatto una partita semplicemente perfetta. Roba da scuola calcio altroché da Rometta


 Hanno anche un 3-0 al Chelsea. Un girone molto difficile tra Chelsea e A. Madrid


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Aprile 2018)

Comunque è merito della Raggi che porta fortuna a Roma e Lazio


----------



## bmb (10 Aprile 2018)

Barcellona più scarso degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2018)

La Roma era dalla finale persa che non arrivava così avanti o sbaglio?


----------



## bmb (11 Aprile 2018)

Ah rendiamoci conto di quanti punti continueranno a perdere in campionato. La settimana passata credo rimarrà la peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni di calcio milanista.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nella partita secca sicuramente, ma tra andata e ritorno non credo ce la possano fare. L'esperienza è dalla loro. Tra l'altro il Bayern mi pare l'unica che possa fregare il Real. Col real in finale non ce n'è per nessuno. Invece se riescono a farli fuori nei due turni la possibilità champion alla Roma paradossalmente è concreta
> 
> Sarebbe bellissimo veder vincere la champion alla Roma


perche' tu non vivi a roma. queste cose non le devi neanche pensare......


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile, partita che entrerà nella storia della Roma.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Incredibile, partita che entrerà nella storia della Roma.



Della Roma e non solo. Rimonta storica.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Monchi che tutti prendevano in Giro... ha costruito una rosa con zero cent. Ha fatto un lavoro incredibile a Sivigia.. è questo (o Sabatini) il DS che dobbiamo prendere, non il cafone che abbiamo ora



.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Aprile 2018)

Roma Bayern


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

Il discorso di Di Francesco nel pre partita:


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

hanno fatto un capolavoro, sinceramente penso non se lo aspettasse nessuno. 

onore a loro. 

è bello vedere il barça schiantato così. 
spero che il real prenda esempio e domani non sottovaluti l'impegno.


----------



## Serginho (11 Aprile 2018)

Complimenti a loro, qualificazione meritata. Non arrivavano in semifinale dall' 83-84, praticamente in occasione dell'unica finale conquistata. Traguardo storico che quando erano più forti non sono riusciti ad ottenere.

Tra l'altro fa sorridere che appena tolto di mezzo Totti si raggiunga una semifinale, pare uno scherzo del destino per tutti quelli che dicevano fosse Totti il problema della Roma


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

La roma e Di Francesco hanno dimostrato che giocare a calcio, in maniera offensiva con criterio, con un pressing alto, muovendosi tutti in modo armonico può sopperire anche alle differenze di qualità con l'avversario. Chapeau a loro. 
Si può giocare bene, anche contro le grandi squadre, e soprattutto anche senza campioni assoluti come CR7,Messi,Iniesta,Kroos,Isco, ecc ecc.


----------



## malos (11 Aprile 2018)

Felice per la Roma e per il mio pallino Dzeko da quando era al Wolfsburg. Forse ora la maggioranza dei tifosi milanisti capirà che questo non è solo un buon giocatore la maggioranza neanche lo voleva. Ha un solo difetto visto che è anche milanista, l'età.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Aprile 2018)

Anvedi la rometta.
Io vedo più milanetto che rometta.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensa al Verona che ci ha battuto 3-0. Sono più forti di noi, che siamo più forti della Roma, che è più forte del Barcellona.
> 
> 
> Verona campione d'Europa



E il Benevento ha battuto il Verona


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah rendiamoci conto di quanti punti continueranno a perdere in campionato. La settimana passata credo rimarrà la peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni di calcio milanista.



non è un mistero che l'inter è destinata ad andare in CL ahimé, specie con le due romane in semifinale di coppa
invece il Milan deve sentirsi male per i 3 mesi da settembre a dicembre più che per quest'ultima settimana


----------



## Black (11 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



incredibile!! e non è solo il risultato, sono riusciti ad annullare completamente il Barca.

Devo ricredermi su Dzeko.... ha fatto una partita mostruosa. Tolti i centravanti "top" (Cavani, Lewandoski, ecc...) penso che sarebbe perfetto per il nostro 4-3-3. Qualche gol in più lo faremmo di sicuro.


----------



## Milanista (11 Aprile 2018)

Veramente complimenti, ai giocatori, all'allenatore, a chi li ha scelti o confermati. La Roma, per una volta, ha tolto gli stracci della provinciale e indossato il vestito buono, quello da notte europea. Hanno un organico che se l'avesse una squadra con la mentalità vincente potrebbe ambire a grandi risultati, ma forse ora, emancipata dalle commedie grottesche del pupone (che ho stimato come calciatore, ma ieri sera De Rossi ha dimostrato cosa significa essere "gladiatore") e con un ds di caratura internazionale, forse pure la rometta potrebbe acquisire una maggiore consapevolezza. Da tifoso del calcio italiano (e ho detto calcio, quindi escludo la rubentus), un po' ci spero. Anche se odio il fatto di essere, calcisticamente, invidioso di loro. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## Sotiris (11 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



schifiamo ancora Dzeko quando ce lo accostano per la prossima stagione, mi raccomando ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Veramente complimenti, ai giocatori, all'allenatore, a chi li ha scelti o confermati. La Roma, per una volta, ha tolto gli stracci della provinciale e indossato il vestito buono, quello da notte europea. Hanno un organico che se l'avesse una squadra con la mentalità vincente potrebbe ambire a grandi risultati, ma *forse ora, emancipata dalle commedie grottesche del pupone *(che ho stimato come calciatore, ma ieri sera De Rossi ha dimostrato cosa significa essere "gladiatore") e con un ds di caratura internazionale, forse pure la rometta potrebbe acquisire una maggiore consapevolezza. Da tifoso del calcio italiano (e ho detto calcio, quindi escludo la rubentus), un po' ci spero. Anche se odio il fatto di essere, calcisticamente, invidioso di loro. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...



Fantastico che abbiano ottenuto il risultato Europeo più importante della loro storia dalla notte di Grobelaar proprio all'Olimpico nell'anno dopo il ritiro del Pupone..

Quando si diceva che ormai era un peso...e i romani (coi giornalai a soffiare sotto) che hanno messo in croce Spalletti


----------



## PM3 (11 Aprile 2018)

Una delle poche volte per cui ho gioito per un'Italiana in Champions 
Grande Roma.
Nonostante il mio disprezzo, Di Francesco per me merita la prossima panchina d'oro. Purtroppo si è dimostrato il miglior allenatore, capace di grandi imprese. In campionato, nonostante qualche passo falso, ha un ottima media punti, in linea con le qualità della squadra che allena. Altro che Sarri, che fallisce ogni volta i grandi appuntamenti. Allegri con la Rosa che ha propone un gioco ridicolo, quindi nonostante i risultati lo metto sotto. Inzaghi gli tiene testa, ma non ha dovuto affrontare le squadre che ha affrontato la Roma.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

Conta poco chi pescano in semifinale, ormai sono in gioco ed è lecito per loro crederci a prescindere.


----------



## iceman. (11 Aprile 2018)

Devono crederci, hanno affrontato chelsea, atletico e barcellona, non credo cambi molto a loro pescare il bayern, il real o il liverpool, perchè tanto sempre da sfavoriti partono.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2018)

Affrontando le partite come ieri sera possono giocarsela con chiunque, poi ovvio che evitare il Real sarebbe meglio, ma in doppio confronto con il fattore olimpico la Roma può insidiare tutti


----------



## Aron (11 Aprile 2018)

Quanto mancano serate come quelle della Roma


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impresa pazzesca ed incredibile della Roma che ribalta l'1-4 dell'andata imponendosi per 3-0 contro il Barcellona. Impresa che vale l'accesso alle semifinali di Champions League.
> 
> Anche il Liverpool in semifinale, aspettando Real e Bayern.



Mi fa piacere che la Roma abbia dato una bella mazzata a 'sti spagnoli che vincono sempre e se la sentono sempre calda. Godo per il Farsa


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Aprile 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Felice per la Roma e per il mio pallino Dzeko da quando era al Wolfsburg. Forse ora la maggioranza dei tifosi milanisti capirà che questo non è solo un buon giocatore la maggioranza neanche lo voleva. Ha un solo difetto visto che è anche milanista, l'età.



Pensa che l'estate scorsa c'era chi scriveva che Kalinic era superiore all'ex Wolfsburg...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

Intanto la Roma con questa qualificazione incassa fin qui oltre 80 mln. Eh ma la champions...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fantastico che abbiano ottenuto il risultato Europeo più importante della loro storia dalla notte di Grobelaar proprio all'Olimpico nell'anno dopo il ritiro del Pupone..
> 
> Quando si diceva che ormai era un peso...e i romani (coi giornalai a soffiare sotto) che hanno messo in croce Spalletti



DiFrancesco avrebbe fatto giocare Totti. E cmq Spalletti non è arrivato in semifinale...

Poi che belle figure che han fatto Iniesta e Messi, Totti era molto più decisivo nelle ultime partite che ha giocato - nonostante quella noia di allenatore.


----------

